# Welche Quali um Verdrahten zu dürfen ?



## Lucky (7 Januar 2008)

Hallo, 

demnächst bin ich mit meinem SPS-Techniker fertig.

Da ich gerne im Bereich SPS-Montage arbeiten möchte, muß ich dazu auch verkabeln und verdrahten, auch an Schaltschränken.

Frage: Weiß hier jemand, welchen Einweisungs-Kurs man dazu machen kann ? (Wenn man nicht Elektriker o.ä. ist).

Es gibt ja so Kurse, dass z.B. Metaller an den Steuerungen ihrer Maschinen herumfummeln dürfen etc.

Gibt es IHK-Kurse, oder besser was von anderen Bildungseinrichtungen ?

Was muß man machen, Niederspannung, oder bis 30KV oder ... ?

Bitte keine Vermutungen, sondern nur wer es weiß, Danke !

Lucky

P.S. Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man im Ausland Steuerungen installiert ? Dort ist irgendwas deutsches ja nicht relevant, die haben ihre eigenen Verbände und Vorschriften. Geht das ok, solange man innerhalb der eigenen Anlage arbeitet und nicht ans Stromnetz geht ?

Weiß jemand wie das ist, wenn man dann eine Festanstellung in einem der europäischen Nachbarländer haben sollte ?
Muß man dann dort wieder ein Scheinchen erwerben ?

Thanx


----------



## marlob (7 Januar 2008)

Lucky schrieb:


> ...
> 
> P.S. Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man im Ausland Steuerungen installiert ? Dort ist irgendwas deutsches ja nicht relevant, die haben ihre eigenen Verbände und Vorschriften. Geht das ok, solange man innerhalb der eigenen Anlage arbeitet und nicht ans Stromnetz geht ?
> 
> ...


du solltest Ausland schon genauer spezifizieren. Wenn du Anlagen z.B. in die USA/Kanada oder in den mittleren Osten oder so lieferst, gelten teilweise andere Vorschriften als in der Europäischen Union. Innerhalb der EU sind die Normen harmonisiert, es gelten also überall die selben Vorschriften. Aber jedes Land muss diese Vorschriften/Normen erst übernehmen.
Ich arbeite selber in Niederlanden und wir haben auch Elektriker aus Deutschland bei uns am arbeiten. Wenn sie eine vergleichbare Ausbildung in Deutschland gemacht haben, brauchen sie bei uns keine extra Ausbildung mehr machen.


----------



## PeterEF (7 Januar 2008)

Lucky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> demnächst bin ich mit meinem SPS-Techniker fertig.
> 
> ...


Wird jetzt schon jeder SPS-Techniker  - bis eben dachte ich ein Meister oder zumindest Facharbeiter in einem *Elektro*beruf wäre da Vorraussetzung?

Wenn Du eine eigene Firma aufmachen willst, mußt Du einen Meister oder Elektroing. einstellen (oder zumindest finden, der seinen Kopf für hinhält).

Wenn Du irgendwo fest angestellt unter Aufsicht und Anleitung verdrahtest, spielt die Vorbildung eigentlich keine Rolle.

Aber evt. gehts Dir ja nicht um Schaltschrankbau, sondern mehr um Inbetriebnahme -> dann gibs spezielle Kurse für Inbetriebnahme von SPS bei den üblichen SPS-Schulungsfirmen.


----------



## vierlagig (7 Januar 2008)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine eigene Firma aufmachen willst, mußt Du einen Meister einstellen (oder zumindest finden, der seinen Kopf für hinhält).



ist das wirklich so?  reicht kein ingenieur mehr?


----------



## Lucky (7 Januar 2008)

@Marlob: Ist eine große Firma aus dem Anlagenbau, die in über 80 Ländern der Welt bereits ihre z.T. hallenfüllende Anlagen aufgestellt hat.

Mit Sicherheit haben die nicht für jedes Land außerhalb der EU einen eigenen zugelassenen Installateur.

Es gibt evtl. den Unterschied zwischen allem, was anlagenintern ist. Erst danach wird das Ganze ja an den Strom angeklemmt.

Ich suche schon so lange nach verlässlichen Infos, ist zum Mäusemelken.

Lucky


----------



## vierlagig (7 Januar 2008)

> _ 				Geändert von PeterEF (Heute um 19:40 Uhr). 				Grund: wegen begründetem Gemecker_



ich hab nicht gemeckert  ... nur ernsthaft nachgefragt, da es mich ein wenig in meinen unternehmungen zurückgeworfen hätte ...


----------



## marlob (7 Januar 2008)

Lucky schrieb:


> @Marlob: Ist eine große Firma aus dem Anlagenbau, die in über 80 Ländern der Welt bereits ihre z.T. hallenfüllende Anlagen aufgestellt hat.
> 
> Mit Sicherheit haben die nicht für jedes Land außerhalb der EU einen eigenen zugelassenen Installateur.
> 
> ...


Also wie schon gesagt, innerhalb der EU gelten die Vorschriften die auch in Deutschland gelten.
Für die USA/Kanada bekommst du unter folgenden Links Infos
http://www.biagmbh.com/homepage.htm
http://www.nema.org/
Für andere Länder muss ich ersteinmal ein paar Kollegen fragen.
Aber auch Anlagenintern solltest du dich an die Vorschriften des jeweiligen Landes halten


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 Januar 2008)

hallo,
ich glaube das ist ziemlich aufgeweicht, netzwerkfritzen bekommen ein kurzeinweisung damit sie einen 230v zugang legen dürfen, einen meister brauchst du nicht um eine bude aufzumachen, nennst dich irgendwas mit montagehilfe oder so, und schon geht das.


----------



## edison (7 Januar 2008)

@Lucky

kannst Du nicht ein wenig genauer beschreiben, wo Du herkommst und wohin Du willst?

in Deutschland ist die Elektrofachkraft eigentlich Voraussetzung.
Hast Du eine Ausbildung, die Dich zu einer solchen qualifiziert?


----------



## marlob (7 Januar 2008)

Es gibt eine Weiterbildung zur Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten
Im Anhang mal ein pdf mit mehr Infos


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (14 Januar 2008)

Hast du von Metzger auf SPS-Techniker umgeschult?



Verdrahten darf jeder. 
Nur prüfen darf nicht jeder.

Die Frage ist nur, kannst du es auch?

In der Ausbildung zum Energieelektroniker Fachr. Anlagentechnik (oder wie auch immer das jetzt heisst) kannste sowas lernen.

Ein Draht von A nach B zu legen ist ja keine grosse Kunst. 

Hoffe, du bist nicht farbenblind....


----------



## Lucky (15 Januar 2008)

Also Danke dann mal an all die mit ernsthaften Antworten.

Ich habe inzwischen mit beruflichen Bildungseinrichtungen gesprochen, die einheitliche Aussage ist, mit "Elektrofachkraft" ist man auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.

Je nach Stellenwert der Bedenkenträger in den Betrieben, wird der SPS-Techniker auch oftmals durch Meister etc. eingewiesen zur "EUP" - elektrotechnisch unterwiesenen Person - , und dann ist´s auch ok.

Ist halt nur betriebsintern, wegen Berufsgenossenschaft und Unfallverhütung.

Ciao,
Lucky


----------



## MEGATRON (25 Januar 2008)

Ich bin gelernter Schlosser, seit fünf Jahre baue ich Schaltschränke,

programmiere Maschinen und Roboter, mache Innbetriebnahme In.- 


und Ausland sogar schon in USA.


----------



## jabba (25 Januar 2008)

Es gibt auch eine Physikerin die regiert ein ganzes Land  

Kernsatz ist aber "Alles kann , nix muss "

Die Frage war, wer darf und nicht wer kann.


----------



## Falcon4 (27 Januar 2008)

Das Problem denke ich mal ist ja folgendes:
Die Ausbildung zum SPS-Techniker vermittelt denke ich mal hauptsächlich: ie gehe ich mit der SPS um, wie setze ich eine gestellte Aufgabe in ein Programm um etc.
Wenn Du jetzt die Steuerung komplett aufbauen willst sprich den Schrank mit kompletter Steuerungsverdrahtung etc. dann wirst Du je nach vorkenntnis schnell die Flügel strecken bzw. benötigts eine relativ lange Einarbeitungsphase.
Ich denke mal um eine Ausbildung zur Elektrofachkraft kommst Du zum Bau und Anschluß elektrischer STeuerungen nicht drumrum.
Es geht nicht nur um Deine Sicherheit sondern auch um die Sicherheit der Kunden und Anlagenbedienern.
Aber ohne Deine Vorkenntnisse zu kennen und was Du alles machen willst es das halt schlecht zu konkretisieren. Ansonsten der VDE hilft weiter


----------



## marlob (27 Januar 2008)

Die folgenden beiden Links sind auch ganz interessant
Elektrofachkraft und elektrotechnisch unterwiesene Person


----------



## rs-plc-aa (27 Januar 2008)

Das heisst also man muss mindestens "Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten" sein um einen Schrank komplett in eigenregie bauen zu dürfen? Wobei da ja auch noch unterschieden werden muss was "Schrank" nun ist...

Wo endet dann diese Kompetenz genau? Oder gilt das für alles im Zusammenhang mit Niederspannung?


----------



## marlob (28 Januar 2008)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Das heisst also man muss mindestens "Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten" sein um einen Schrank komplett in eigenregie bauen zu dürfen? Wobei da ja auch noch unterschieden werden muss was "Schrank" nun ist...
> 
> Wo endet dann diese Kompetenz genau? Oder gilt das für alles im Zusammenhang mit Niederspannung?



Hier mal ein Zitat von der Berufsgenossenschaft


> *Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten*
> Bei den Aufgaben, die von einer Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten      wahrgenommen werden können, handelt es sich um gleichartige, sich wiederholende      Arbeiten, die vom Unternehmer in einer Arbeitsanweisung festgelegt sind. Hierzu      zählen die Inbetriebnahme und Instandsetzung elektrischer Betriebsmittel,      wie z.B. das Anschließen eines Durchlauferhitzers an eine vorhandene      elektrische Anlage, die Versorgung eines Rolladenantriebs und der zugehörigen      Steuerung mit elektrischer Energie oder auch der Anschluss eines Heizungskessels      an die elektrische Verbraucheranlage. Arbeiten an unter Spannung stehenden      Teilen dürfen durch ,,Elektrofachkräfte für festgelegte Tätigkeiten“      nicht durchgeführt werden. Davon ausgenommen sind das Feststellen der      Spannungsfreiheit mit normgerechten Spannungsprüfern und die Fehlersuche.      Für alle Arbeiten der Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten      muss der Unternehmer eine Betriebsanweisung erstellen. Weiterhin muss er sich      davon überzeugen, dass die in der Ausbildung erworbenen Kenntnisse und      Fertigkeiten für die in der Betriebsanweisung festgelegten Tätigkeiten      ausreichen.
> 
> 
> ...


Also wenn der Schaltschrank immer gleich ist und es eine Arbeitsanweisung dafür gibt, wird eine Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten diesen Schrank verdrahten dürfen ansonsten sollte es schon eine Elektrofachkraft sein




MEGATRON schrieb:


> Ich bin gelernter Schlosser, seit fünf Jahre baue ich Schaltschränke,
> 
> programmiere Maschinen und Roboter, mache Innbetriebnahme In.-
> 
> ...


wie Jabba schon sagte. Können und dürfen ist ein Unterschied. Programmieren darf übrigens jeder, das hat ja nichts Anschliessen oder Inbetriebnehmen elektr. Komponeneten zu tun.

P.S.
eine normale Schriftgrösse hätte es auch getan und das man Anlagen in den USA in Betrieb genommen hat bedeutet nicht das du jetzt wer weiss wie gut bist


----------



## MSB (28 Januar 2008)

Vielleicht sehe ich das ja jetzt falsch,
aber warum sollte wer für die "mechanische" Tätigkeit "Verdrahten",
eine wie auch immer geartete Elektrofachkraft sein müssen?

Es wird weder irgend was in Betrieb genommen, noch in der nähe von irgendwelchen Spannungsführenden Sachen gearbeitet,
es wird auch kein "übermäßiges" eigenes Denkvermögen erwartet/verlangt, die die eine besondere fachliche Qualifikation notwendig machen.

Es geht lediglich um das mechanisch richtige zusammenfügen von Komponenten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rs-plc-aa (28 Januar 2008)

@MSB:

Wenn du z.B. in Stoßzeiten deine Putzfrau beim Verdrahten einspannst dann sicherlich nicht ohne eine vorherige Einweisung.

Verantwortlich für das Ergebnis ist sie also nicht sondern der der sie damit beauftragt hat...


In meiner Frage ging es darum was man denn nun für einen Titel haben muss um selbsttändig bestimmen zu dürfen / den Schank projektieren zu dürfen und wo die Grenzen liegen.

Vielleicht kann man das noch mal aufgreifen.


----------



## MEGATRON (28 Januar 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine Physikerin die regiert ein ganzes Land
> 
> Kernsatz ist aber "Alles kann , nix muss "
> 
> Die Frage war, wer darf und nicht wer kann.


 
Wen eine Physikerin ein ganzes Land regiert, dann kann und darf sie regieren.


----------



## jabba (28 Januar 2008)

MEGATRON schrieb:


> Wen eine Physikerin ein ganzes Land regiert, dann kann und darf sie regieren.


 
Sie darf,
ob sie das kann ???
Gibt es einen Kurs für Politiker ?

Wir machen uns nen Kopp um das verdrahten eines Schaltschrankes,
und Physiker und Germanisten usw. regieren das Land..

Man braucht für alles einen Nachweis oder Schein, aber ein Politiker braucht weniger als ein Kneipenwirt, der muss wenigstens einen Samstag einen Kurs belegen


----------



## Falcon4 (29 Januar 2008)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> @MSB:
> In meiner Frage ging es darum was man denn nun für einen Titel haben muss um selbsttändig bestimmen zu dürfen / den Schank projektieren zu dürfen und wo die Grenzen liegen.
> 
> Vielleicht kann man das noch mal aufgreifen.


Als ich für eine Firma Schaltschränke bauen durfte hat mir die HWK ganz freundlich mitgeteilt das ich eine Eintragung in die Handwerksrolle benötige. Da es ansonsten Schwarzarbeit währe, obwohl die Firma schon mit einem Formen und Anlagenbaubetrieb eingetragen wahr. Aber dadurch das die Hilfswissenschaft Elektro mit dazukommt müsse das sein. Der VNB lies auch nicht lange auf sich warten und meinte Hm Du beist STeuerungen? Die schließt Du ja zum Prüfen ja an unser Niederspannungsnetz an dann benötigst Du auch die Eintragung in unsere Konzessionsliste.

So und welche Quali man nun für all diese schönen Scheinchen benötigt steht in der HWO  Meister/Techniker/Dipl.-Ing. oder als Geselle mit langjähriger Ehrfarung im E-Bereich.(natürlich auf das Gebiet bezogen was ausgeübt werden soll)


----------



## HerrKaleu (30 Januar 2008)

*Elektrofachkraft*

Was in diesem Thread noch fehlt ist die Definitition der
Elektrofachkraft.

Dazu sollte das hier helfen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrofachkraft

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## HerrKaleu (30 Januar 2008)

Falcon4 schrieb:


> ....... oder als Geselle mit langjähriger Ehrfarung im E-Bereich.(natürlich auf das Gebiet bezogen was ausgeübt werden soll)


 
In diesem Fall ist im Bereich Elektro eine Eintragung in die Handwerksrolle nur nach Abnahme der TREI-Prüfung 
(Technische Richtlinien Elektro Installation) möglich.
Eintragungen ohne TREI sind hier nur in Ausnahmen zulässig und in der Praxis extrem selten.

Gruss
Thorsten

p.s. 
Die TREI Prüfung wird auch als kleine Meisterprüfung bezeichnet


----------



## marlob (30 Januar 2008)

HerrKaleu schrieb:


> Was in diesem Thread noch fehlt ist die Definitition der
> Elektrofachkraft.
> 
> Dazu sollte das hier helfen:
> ...


Siehe Beitrag 16 dieses Threads


----------



## Falcon4 (30 Januar 2008)

HerrKaleu schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ist im Bereich Elektro eine Eintragung in die Handwerksrolle nur nach Abnahme der TREI-Prüfung
> (Technische Richtlinien Elektro Installation) möglich.
> Eintragungen ohne TREI sind hier nur in Ausnahmen zulässig und in der Praxis extrem selten.
> 
> ...


 
Die TREI-Prüfung muss nach meinem Kenntnisstand auch der Techniker und Dipl.-Ing. machen auch der Meister (der macht diese Prüfung allerdings in der Schule mit zumindest bei unserer HWK)


----------

